# Rwanda Cup of Excellence Auctions [CHARCOAL] !



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

[some thinking out aloud] :

https://www.allianceforcoffeeexcellence.org/en/cup-of-excellence/country-programs/rwanda-program/2015/auction-results/

Whilst trying to track down a particular Rwanda been, I came

across the 2015 Rwanda Cup of Excellence Auctions results.

Which in itself is quite interesting, then I started to browse

through the list to see who was buying what.

Something that I caught my eye was that Starbucks,

also SAZA and Maruyama bought up some of the most expensive

beans.

Presumably the high price relates to high quality.

Whilst I have quite some respect for SAZA and a lot more respect

for Maruyama, having visited both companies in Japan, they

too along with Starbucks [less respect] are guilty of roasting

the majority of their beans to almost charcoal.

[Although Maruyama less so than SAZA] [side note: in Japan very dark roast is extremely common]

I found this a bit depressing, that some of the, presumably, best beans

from this auction are being wasted by the less than sensitive roast profiles

of the above companies . . . .

[end of thinking out aloud]


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Check out most auctions - Japan receives the lions share of the top auction lots


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Presumably those Starbucks lots are for the "reserve" stuff. I've not tried it recently but understood that they do take a bit more care with them...


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

I've read somewhere about Starb**** picking up ACE lots but assumed these were only being offered in the states - anyone seen them available in the UK?

Havent stepped in one for years and it would be interesting to see whether the combo holds up.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

mrbagel said:


> I've read somewhere about Starb**** picking up ACE lots but assumed these were only being offered in the states - anyone seen them available in the UK?
> 
> Havent stepped in one for years and it would be interesting to see whether the combo holds up.


I think here is your best bet, Starbucks store at Upper St. Martin's Lane


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Even back 5+ years ago target was picking up lots frequently in the COE auctions.

I used to enjoy buying them (from roasters I trust not to ruin them) but the prices started to get a little ridiculous, I think HasBean did a blog post on it a few years ago too.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Presumably those Starbucks lots are for the "reserve" stuff. I've not tried it recently but understood that they do take a bit more care with them...


Believe @Xpenno has sampled them?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

One if my friends got me some from the Seattle reserve roastery. He asked for something light roasted and got 2 bags (Burundi and Congo). The bags were not sealed and I got hold of them about a month post roast, got them home, took one sniff and binned them. Oily, roasty sadness.....


----------

